# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Ti japësh gji foshnjës në publik.

## s0ni

Dje po shihja nje emision edhe po flisnin per dhenien e gjirit ne publik. Per mendimin tim neqoftese femija qan per tu ushqyer* po* nena ti jape gji. Ato qe ndihen te ofenduar ti hedhin syte ne krah tjeter, nuk eshte problemi i nenes nese disa njerez nuk ndihen rehat, prioritetin e merr femija. 
Si mendoni eshte e pranueshme qe nena te ushqej foshnjen perjashte shtepise? 

http://z.about.com/d/create/1/0/x/j/...-in-public.jpg

----------


## Kinney

Dikur ka qene normale.
Duhet te jesh tej mase pervers dhe manjak sikur te bezdisesh apo te te shkoje mendja per ndonje gje tjeter ndersa sheh nje skene kaq te natyrshme.
Eshte gjynaf nga zoti (perveç rasteve kur gruaja nuk ka qumesht) te shohesh femije qe pijne qumesht lope apo qumesht pluhur apo ku di une se çfare dhe nuk e kane pare kurre me sy gjirin.
Ne shume gjera civilizimi ecen perpara,
ne shume te tjera ecen mbrapa.

----------


## Ksanthi

Ne shqiperi gjithmone i kane dhene gji .Nuk ka dicka te keqe .
Dhe ne evrope evropianet japin gji .Kur femija do te ushqehet duhet ta ushqesh ndryshe rri mbyllu ne shtepi dhe mos shiko njeri ose lere pa ngrene.

----------


## Explorer

Dhenia e gjirit ne vend publik ( kur eshte i domosdoshem) nuk e shikoj si nje gjest te ndaluar. 

Por edhe ne vendin me publik te zgjidhet nje vend pak me jo-publik. 

Pra te pakten te menjanohet pak me nje ane qe ti largohet "syrit te keq".

Gjithsesi jam pro asaj qe prioritet ka femija.

----------


## BEHARI

ne kendveshtrimin tim eshte gjeja me normale qe nje foshnjeje te i jepet gjiri edhe ne puplik!
imagjinoni sikur nje mama me foshnjen e saja ka nje udhetim me ore te tera  ne tren apo avion! e cfare te beje me foshnjen ne raste te tilla!?pa tjeter qe gjiri duhet te i jepet foshnjes!
ata te cilet i shqetesohen apo ndihen keq per arsyen se nje foshnje po ushqehet me gjirin e se emes ne publik,per mua jane te pa shpirte Jo human!

----------


## Ksanthi

> ne kendveshtrimin tim eshte gjeja me normale qe nje foshnjeje te i jepet gjiri edhe ne puplik!
> imagjinoni sikur nje mama me foshnjen e saja ka nje udhetim me ore te tera  ne tren apo avion! e cfare te beje me foshnjen ne raste te tilla!?pa tjeter qe gjiri duhet te i jepet foshnjes!
> ata te cilet i shqetesohen apo ndihen keq per arsyen se nje foshnje po ushqehet me gjirin e se emes ne publik,per mua jane te pa shpirte Jo human!


Jane te semure psikiq thuaj .Nuk ka vend per humanizem ketu.

----------


## ganimet

E shof si krejt normale,prioritet duhet ket femija,normal duhet pak kujdes te mblohet femra esht respekt dhe kultur.Shum femra po me bien ne sy them vall mose ju kan dek fmija e jon enjur nga gjiri e duan pak ti lirojn gjinjet e tyre ,kjo po me duket tamam nji zulullak i pa boj.

----------


## uj me gaz

> Si mendoni eshte e pranueshme qe nena te ushqej foshnjen perjashte shtepise?


a ka shenjteri me te shenjte se nena qe mekon femijen? dhe a ka nenvleresim me te ulet se t'a shtrosh si pyetje e te diskutosh ne lidhje me kete?

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une kam nje pikepyetje :

*Kjo nevoja jetesore ketij bebit, i lind keshtu pa pritur e papandehur? Apo ka orare te caktuara ne te cilat duhet ushqyer femija?*

Ah, sepse ne rast se ka orare te percaktuara, ajo nene me femije ne gji, ben mire te jete e perqendruar te femija e saj. Edhe ne ato orare, te jete ne shtepi duke i garantuar nje ambient te qete edhe sa me e paster te jete e mundur per ushqimin me gji.

Nje shembull ta sjell te fresket fare... eshte nje nga keto lulishtet diku prane ku banoj une, ne te cilat per mengjes dalin nja 3-4 nena te reja me femijet e tyre. Ulen pine kafe tere paraditen edhe femijet ne karroce... pastaj i marrin edhe i ushqejne me gji po aty. A thua se pertojne te hipin ne ashensor per tu ngjitur deri ne shtepi. Keshtu bejne show cicash kot per mendimin tim.

Ne nje rast emergjence, kur nuk ka mundesi te tjere e kuptoj. Po ta ushqesh femijen me gji vend e pa vend, nuk me duket veprim per tu justifikuar.
Jo se ka ndonje turp, apo pune namuzi, se sot pa cica as lengu i frutave nuk shitet... jemi mesuar. 

Po nuk shikoj arsye shpesh here per ta bere ate veprim publikisht. Realisht me duket neglizhence e atyre nenave te cilat nuk e kane pyetur menderen mire perpara se te pjellin, e tani nuk i pelqen te sakrifikojne ca ore nga liria e tyre.

Meqenese ne shumicen e rasteve veprimi me duket pa sens, rrjedhimisht jam kundra.

----------


## BEHARI

> Nje shembull ta sjell te fresket fare... eshte nje nga keto lulishtet diku prane ku banoj une, ne te cilat per mengjes dalin nja 3-4 nena te reja me femijet e tyre. Ulen pine kafe tere paraditen edhe femijet ne karroce... pastaj i marrin edhe i ushqejne me gji po aty.


dhe cfare te keqe mund te pesosh ti nga ato nana nese mund te ju japin gjirin 
foshnjeve te tyre!.....???
mu ne mes te Londres,ne parqe,trena apo dhe ne aeroporte dhe aroplan, kam pare nana qe ju japin gjirin foshnjeve pa problem!

----------


## alem_de

Ajo femer qe eshte krenare se eshte nene,mundet ti jap femise gji kudo,edhe ne vendet publike.Ne kulturat tjera dalin femrat ne plazh siper pa kostume dhe nuk behet kjameti.

----------


## stern

*Eshte dicka  shume normale*

----------


## Force-Intruder

> ja ku e ke ate perceptimin tend per problemin ne fjale!



Ke nevoje per perkthim?

- Ne rast emergjence, nuk jam kundra.
- Ne rast se e ke mendjen te sorollatesh rrugeve, nderkohe qe je me femije te vogel, e me pas ta ushqesh jashte, duke mos patur parasysh as kushtet minimale te higjenes, nuk me duket e arsyeshme.

E kuptove tani beharo?

----------


## leci

> Une kam nje pikepyetje :
> 
> *Kjo nevoja jetesore ketij bebit, i lind keshtu pa pritur e papandehur? Apo ka orare te caktuara ne te cilat duhet ushqyer femija?*
> 
> Ah, sepse ne rast se ka orare te percaktuara, ajo nene me femije ne gji, ben mire te jete e perqendruar te femija e saj. Edhe ne ato orare, te jete ne shtepi duke i garantuar nje ambient te qete edhe sa me e paster te jete e mundur per ushqimin me gji.
> 
> Nje shembull ta sjell te fresket fare... eshte nje nga keto lulishtet diku prane ku banoj une, ne te cilat per mengjes dalin nja 3-4 nena te reja me femijet e tyre. Ulen pine kafe tere paraditen edhe femijet ne karroce... pastaj i marrin edhe i ushqejne me gji po aty. A thua se pertojne te hipin ne ashensor per tu ngjitur deri ne shtepi. Keshtu bejne show cicash kot per mendimin tim.
> 
> Ne nje rast emergjence, kur nuk ka mundesi te tjere e kuptoj. Po ta ushqesh femijen me gji vend e pa vend, nuk me duket veprim per tu justifikuar.
> ...


Nuk ka orare dhe rregulla per nje foshnje,pin kur i pihet e flen kur ka gjume.
Per ta rregullat nuk ekzistojne,nuk kane orare.

Nje nene qe i jep te pije foshnjes,eshte veprimi per te cilin,nuk ka fjale qe ta pershkruajne,sepse i perket hyjnores.
Nuk eshte qe nxirr cicat ne publik dhe jepi te pije foshnjes e mbaron aty.
Nje nene qe ushqen foshnjen ushqen jeten.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Nuk ka orare dhe rregulla per nje foshnje,pin kur i pihet e flen kur ka gjume.
> Per ta rregullat nuk ekzistojne,nuk kane orare...



Ah OK... nese eshte keshtu jam plotesisht dakord te ushqehet me gji publikisht.
Kujtoja se duhej ta ushqeje ne nje kohe te caktuar, edhe shpeshtesi te caktuar.

----------


## PINK

Shume e papranueshme ! Xhest fshataresk, te kujton Muuuuu. Lopen. Lol

----------


## Geri Tr

une nuk shoh ndonje gje te cuditshme ktu se i teket fmiut qe te ulerasi dhe t'ia caje veshet nenes nuk besoj se ajo do shoje ne dyqan dhe ti bleje qumesht lope,nuk besoj se e bejne per qef........ ato nuk kane cfare te bejne gje tjeter vecse te ndjekin instiktin e nenes

----------


## BEHARI

> Ke nevoje per perkthim?
> 
> - Ne rast emergjence, nuk jam kundra.
> - Ne rast se e ke mendjen te sorollatesh rrugeve, nderkohe qe je me femije te vogel, e me pas ta ushqesh jashte, duke mos patur parasysh as kushtet minimale te higjenes, nuk me duket e arsyeshme.
> 
> E kuptove tani beharo?






> Ke nevoje per perkthim?
> 
> - Ne rast emergjence, nuk jam kundra.


cfare quan ti rast emergjent.?!
qe te pritesh femijen deri sa te behet per spital...?!atehere nuk nevoje per ushqim,por per mjekim!




> duke mos patur parasysh as kushtet minimale te higjenes, nuk me duket e arsyeshme.
> E kuptove tani beharo?


pritna zot,sikur nanat shqiptare te kishin bere ashtu sic thua ti,duke lane femijet e tyre pa ju dhane gjirin per arsye kushtesh higjenike,
nuk do ishte rritur asnje femij ne shqiperi!  harrove ti se me shume se gjysma e shqiptarev jane rritur neper fusha kohen kapedanit tuaj!

----------


## mia@

Force nuk eshte ndonje kenaqesi te bredhesh me shume se dy ore rrugeve me foshnje te vogel.
Eshte lodhje dhe torture. Te pakten keshtu ka qene per mua.
Foshnjet e vogla deri ne 5-6 muajsh te pakten duhen nderruar e ushqyer cdo dy ore. Nuk ka orar te caktuar. Ka raste sa e ke nderruar , te duhet ta nderrosh prape. Dhe disa femije pijne orar pa orar. Varet si e ka mesuar nena, apo si ja ka gjet nena anen per ta qetesuar femijen.
Vet nuk  u kam dhene gji se nuk kam patur qumesht.
Tmerri im ishte, dhe akoma eshte kur shkoj ne takime me doktora per femijet sidomos. Vetem vajtja dihet, se kthimi ....Je e detyruar te rrish me ore te tera atje. Kur iki ne spitale furnizohem mire me pampersa, veshje dhe ushqim per femijen.

 Vetem ne keto raste kam pare nena qe i ushqejne femijet me gji ketu. E mbulojne gjoksin me nje pecete. Nuk ka asgje per te pare. Ne raste te tjera s'kam pare me thene te drejten. Mbase futen ne makinen e tyre kur duan ta ushqejne femijen me gji. 
Eshte shume e sikletshme dhe per nenen  besoj te ushqeje femijen ne publik.

----------


## broken_smile

Cdo gje varet nga femija..dhenia e gjirit ne shumicen e rasteve nuk eshte me orare te caktuara si ndodh kur foshnja ushqehet me qumesht artificial, shkaku eshte perberja e qumeshtit qe eshte ndryshe nga pluhuri artificial. Nuk jam dakord me ato nena qe japin gji ne vendet super te frekuentuar nga njerezit madje edhe duke bere muhabet me te tjere; sikur te gjenin nje vend me te izoluar dhe te qete sdo ishte keq si per ato ashtu edhe per femijen duke perjashtuar rastet emergjence kuptohet

----------

